# before and after



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

a month ago


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

0ne month later


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

excellent color..congrads on owning such a beauty


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

great looking...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam he looks sweet


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

looking forward to more updatres


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Great color on that that guy. Nice pick up


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

wow --- excellent color!


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

Kory said:


> Great color on that that guy. Nice pick up
> [snapback]857269[/snapback]​


i didn't get it from anyone...it's one of the babies from a pair...

thanks everyone...more pictures of it's siblings soon..


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

damn he is sweet looking.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice coller he's verry sweet


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That FH is one very handsome looking fish


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Kick ass!


----------



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

AWESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSOME :nod:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

do you plan on selling any of them?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

so nice!!!


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> do you plan on selling any of them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, later on...but it's only gonna be for pick up


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

dragonball1012 said:


> yes, later on...but it's only gonna be for pick up
> [snapback]861316[/snapback]​


noooooooo









o well, they look great man


----------

